# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit I am posting a discord link as the exploit, please read more

## critshield111

ok after all the hotfixes by blizzard there is only one method now to get a premade

we made a Discord of +20k rankers that all mass Q on a 20 minute timer - this is the only way to bypass the system we normall get between 15-30 in a bg at once using voice

VIP AV

----------


## Augury13

Prob should have added this is a EU only discord.

----------


## Eratoc

Cheers, let's spread this discord around

----------


## Slacker

Does anyone have a Discord link? The one in OP has expired

----------


## lingua

link is dead if somebody has updated one please

----------

